# Consideraciones a la hora de conectar dispositivos electronicos al automovil.



## Roberto D (May 28, 2014)

Saludos. Bueno he diseñado alcunos circuitos para el automovil usando ADC, y tengo pensado agregar algunos con un microcontrolador, a la entrada he usado un regulador 7805, la pregunta es ¿que precauciones y o protecciones se deben o pueden agregar para proteger los delicados circuitos CMOS de picos de tension u otras fluctuaciones en la alimentacion?, ademas he pensado en un retardo de encendido para que no encienda durante el arranque, he encontrado poca informacion al respecto, quizas este mas preocupado de lo que deberia. todo esto es para no dañar el ADC que es bastante costoso y el micro bueno un poco mas. 

Nota, es un vehiculo relativamente viejo no posee ECU ni otro tipo de controlador electronico.

gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## torres.electronico (May 28, 2014)

si bien, imagino un circuito, no se realmente que armaste... Pero volviendo al tema, coloca disipador en el 7805, buen filtrado, y por ende, coloca en la entrada de la fuente, un varistor (este es el corazon que mantendra con vida a tu circuito)... Para el retardo a la conexion, un 555 y un relay (o un tr en corte saturacion) pueden ser las llaves... si es corto el lapso, se puede simplificar aun mas con un delay-on realizado con un NPN, una resistencia y un capacitor...


----------



## sergiot (May 28, 2014)

Tendrías que considerar en tu diseño que el auto es una fuente generadora de ruidos por doquier, no solo por alimentación sino por el aire, de hecho antiguamente se debía hacer varios artilugios para que el estéreo no haga ruidos cuando se ponía en marcha el motor.

la poca experiencia que tengo con los pic's en autos te puedo decir que cuando ponía en marcha el motor las cosas se complicaban, era un termostato para el aire acondicionado y al poner en marcha el motor había momentos en donde se ponía a auto-oscilar o cortaba cuando no debía cortar, pero te aclaro que no tenía en su armado nada para suprimir ruidos.


----------



## Roberto D (May 28, 2014)

Gracias torres.electronico. El primero es un termómetro  con  un convertidor analógico digital. El del microcontrolador planeo un sistema de telemetría mas completo velocidad rpm temperatura etc. El consumo del termometro no llega a los 150mA el 7805 no se calienta en absoluto. Que tipo de fluctuaciones se puede esperar del vehículo. El varisto mas pequeño que conseguí es de 17V 0,5joules no estoy muy seguro de como se calcula la potencia necesaria del varistor en este caso.


----------



## Roberto D (May 28, 2014)

Sergiot hasta ahora solo he probado con la fuente que tengo en casa. No he querido conectar al vehículo por estas dudas. Para ruido yo agregue un condensador de desacoplo entre Vdd y Gnd.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 28, 2014)

bueno, como 1era medida, coloca un capacitor ceramico en los dos pines de alimentacoin (lo mas cerca posible...casi pegado te diria...yo lo coloco en algunos casos abajo del 16F877 soldado a los pines del lado de las soldaduras).
Para el caso de emplear un varistor, este estaria a la salida del 7812 (una pata a +Vcc y la otra a GND), el cual alimentaria el 7805 que requieres.
Observa este articulo que muy por arriba te explica el calculo del varistor que necesitas (_12V - 1A por que o creo que consigas mas chico_):

*VARISTORES *

*GENERAL*

Los varistores proporcionan una protección fiable y económica contra transitorios de alto voltaje que pueden ser producidos, por ejemplo, por relámpagos, conmutaciones o ruido eléctrico en líneas de potencia de CC o CORRIENTE ALTERNA. Los varistores tienen la ventaja sobre los diodos (supresores de transitorios) que, al igual que ellos pueden absorber energías transitorias (incluso más altas) pero además pueden suprimir los transitorios positivos y negativos. 
Cuando aparece un transitorio, el varistor cambia su resistencia de un valor alto a otro valor muy bajo. El transitorio es absorbido por el varistor, protegiendo de esa manera los componentes sensibles del circuito. 
Los varistors se fabrican con un material no-homogéneo.(Carburo de silicio) ​ *CARACTERISTICAS *



 Amplia gama de voltajes - desde 14 V a 550 V (RMS). Esto permite una selección fácil del componente correcto para una aplicación específica.
 Alta capacidad de absorción de energía respecto a las dimensiones del componente.
 Tiempo de respuesta de menos de 20 ns, absorbiendo el transitorio en el instante que ocurre.
 Bajo consumo (en stabd-by) - virtualmente nada.
 Valores bajos de capacidad, lo que hace al varistor apropiado para la protección de circuitería en conmutación digital.
 Alto grado de aislamiento.
 *Máximo impulso de corriente no repetitiva*

El pico máximo de corriente permitido a través del varistor depende de la forma del impulso, del duty cycle y del número de pulsos. Con el fin de caracterizar la capacidad del varistor para resistir impulsos de corriente, se permite generalmente que garantice un ‘máximo impulso de corriente no repetitiva’. Este viene dado por un impulso caracterizado por la forma del impulso de corriente desde 8 microsegundos a 20 microsegundos siguiendo la norma “IEC 60-2”, con tal que la amplitud del voltaje del varistor medido a 1 mA no lo hace cambiar más del 10%  como máximo. 
Un impulso mayor que el especificado puede ocasionar cortocircuitos o ruptura del propio componente; se recomienda por lo tanto instalar un fusible en el circuito que utiliza el varistor, o utilizar una caja protectora. 
Si se aplica más de un de impulso o el impulso es de una duración mas larga, habría que estudiar las curvas que al efecto nos proporcionan los fabricantes, estas curvas garantizan la máxima variación de voltaje (10%) en el varistor con 1 mA. ​ *Energía máxima *

Durante la aplicación de un impulso de corriente, una determinada energía será disipada por el varistor. La cantidad de la energía de disipación es una función de:


  La amplitud de la corriente.
  El voltaje correspondiente al pico de corriente.
  La duración del impulso.
  El tiempo de bajada del impulso; la energía que se disipa durante el tiempo entre 100% y 50% del pico de corriente.
  La no linealidad del varistor.
   A fin de calcular la energía disipada durante un impulso, se hace con la referencia generalmente a una onda normalizada de la corriente. Esta onda esta prescrita por la norma “IEC 60-2 secciona 6” tiene una forma que aumenta desde cero al valor de pico en un el tiempo corto, disminuyendo hata cero o de una manera exponencial, o bien sinusoidal. Esta curva es definida por el el tiempo principal virtual (t1) y el tiempo virtual al valor medio (t2) como el mostrado en la Fig.1.[SIZE=-1] [/SIZE] ​ 




*Fig. 1*​ El cálculo de energía durante la aplicación de tal impulso viene dado por la fórmula:    *E = Vpeak x Ipeak x t2 x K* 
donde: 
Ipeak = corriente  de pico  
Vpeak = voltaje a la corriente de pico  
K es un constante que depende de t2, cuando t1 va de 8 a 10 microsegundos;  
ver Tabla 1.​ *t2 (microsegundos)* * K* *20* 
*50* 
*100* 
*1000* * 1* 
*1.2* 
*1.3* 
*1.4*​ *Tabla 1*​ La energía máxima no representa entonces la calidad del varistor, pero puede ser un indicio valioso cuando comparamos diversas series de componentes que tienen el mismo voltaje. 
La energía máxima indicada por los fabricantes es válida para un impulso estándar de duración entre10 y 1000 microsegundos, que dan como maxima variación de voltaje un 10 % para 1 mA. 
Cuando se aplican más de un impulso, recurriremos a las tabla que a tal efecto nos proporcionan los fabricantes.​ *CARACTERISTICAS ELECTRICAS *

Características típica V/I de un varistor de ZnO​La relación entre la tensión y corriente en un varistor viene dada por:​ *V = C x Ib*​*Donde:*​

 V es el voltaje​
 C es el voltaje del varistor para una corriente de 1 A.​
 I es la corriente actual que atraviesa el varistor.​
 b es la tangente del ángulo que forma la curva con la horizontal. Este parámetro depende del material con que está fabricado el varistor; en el caso del ZnO su valor es ? = 0.035​
*Ejemplo:* 
Supongamos una varistor con un valor de C = 230 V. a 1 A. y b = 0.035 (ZnO)  
Entonces:V = C x Ib  
Para una I =10-3 A   *              V = 230 x(10-3 ) 0.035 = 180 V* 
Y para una I =102 A               *V = 230 x(102 ) 0.035 = 270 V*​




*LIMITACION DE TRANSITORIOS DE TENSION CON VARISTORES DE ZnO *​En la Fig.2 el voltaje de alimentación Vi es derivado por la resistencia R (p. ej. la resistencia de línea) y el varistor (-U) seleccionado para la aplicación.​



*Fig. 2* 
*VI =VR +VO* 
*VI =R x I + C x Ib*
Si la tensión de alimentación varía una cantidad DVI la variación de corriente será de DI y la tensión de alimentación podrá expresarse como:​ *(VI + DVI )=R x (I + DI) + C x (I+DI)b* Dado el valor pequeño de b (0.03 a 0.05), es evidente que la modificación de C x Ib será muy pequeña comparada a la variación de R x I cuando VI  aumente a VI + DVI .  
Un aumento grande de VI  conduce a un aumento grande de VR y un aumento pequeño de VO​fuentes: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ewreply&noquote=1&p=919312&ss=3659j1063481j16

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/elegir-varistor-correcto-74994/

http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/varistores/


----------



## Roberto D (May 28, 2014)

Gracias. Excelente información acerca de varistores la usare para elegir el que usare. Asumo que deberia ir combinado con un fusible. Solo no entendí para que el primer 7812. ? No basta el 7805 directo a los 12-14V del carro?


----------



## torres.electronico (May 28, 2014)

En el encapsulado TO92, lo recomendable seria implementar los dos, ya que ayudaria a disipar la caida de tension; Tene en cuenta que este encapsulado, lo recomendable es que la entrada tenga una tension de 3 o 4 volts arriba de la tension de salida.
En el caso del encapsulado TO-220; Si bien algunas hojas de datos dice que tolera hasta 36Vcc, yo persdonalmente tuve dolores de cabeza bajando de 24 / 25Vcc a 12Vcc con disipador y tuve que recurrir al buscador del foro para armar rapido una fuente sencilla DC-DC  ...
Acordate que el varistor, tambien se comoprta como un fusible... aunque seria un fusible un poco mas caro que el convencional  
Yo lo que arme para el auto e imlemente estas tecnicas, fue un tacometro con shift ligth, un hall metres microcontrolado con funciones EFIE para mi celda HHO y un peggie (pigui o pigy...no recurdo como se dice bien) para mentirle a la ecu y sacarle una potenciacion de 1.8%  suena poco, pero todo suma en un 1.0cc


----------



## Duyaj (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola, solo quiero sugerir el uso de un regulador diseñado para aplicaciones automotrices como el LM2936-5.0 Con eso se podrían ahorrar algunas protecciones externas en la alimentación.


----------



## Roberto D (Jun 4, 2014)

Investigare ese dispositivo. Justo hoy termine de armar agregue fusible varistor y capacitores cerámicos. Use solamente el lm7805 y diodos en la entrada y tierra para asegurar la polaridad el funcionamiento es perfecto sin ningún tipo de fluctuaciones en la intensidad del display mientras esta en funcionamiento gracias.


----------

